# Small tool post quick change for your lathe.



## doc55 (Sep 14, 2020)

Here is the drawing for a tool post quick change I designed up and made for my lathe a long time ago. I did a build thread way back but seems to have gone missing. But here is the drawing and a 3d pdf file also.


----------



## graham-xrf (Sep 14, 2020)

Hmm.. when I try for the pdf, either from show in browser, or download and save, I get a blank. On the d/l version, I get a pop-up saying "This document has forms --> show forms" I go for Yes - but again, nothing happens. I have to check whether I can d/l any pdfs at all from this site..

I will figure it out - somehow!


----------



## AGCB97 (Sep 14, 2020)

Me too
edit: the 2nd one worked


----------



## doc55 (Sep 14, 2020)

The first one is a 3d pdf file the second one is the drawing.


----------



## graham-xrf (Sep 14, 2020)

Thanks - I gave up too easily. I should have tried the second one as well.
At least it lets me know that there is not a generalized fail on getting pdfs downloaded.


----------

